# 3.4 Litre Marina Cubus Journal



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was doing some shopping at Walmart like I usually do, I decided to drop by the fish section to see the junk they had. I saw this little cube tank with led light for $19 where as most other places sell it for around the $29 range. I quickly got the hell out of there because I don't need another tank .

Unfortuently I do most my shopping there and in 2 weeks time I have gone to walmart 4-5 times and each time drop by the fish section and stared at this tank. Today I finally gave in a bought it .

*Tank*

3.4 Litre/0.9 Gallon Marina Cubus

*Plants*

Four Leaf Clover - Foreground
Staurogyne Repens - Background

*Livestock*

20ish Red Ramhorn Snails

*Equipment*

3.4L Marina Cubus
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Lava Rocks
Hagen Elite Mini
Pressurized Paintball Co2 (in the future)
Ai Clip on Light with 9w 6500k CFL\

*Maintenance*

PPS Pro Dosing and Excel .1ml each on weekends and wednesday only
Top Ups when needed

*June 14th 2012*

Nice looking tank, the silicone is not perfect but nice anyways.



















The stock led light is not for me so I put an AI clip on light on it.










Had to do a little modification so that the lid will fit.










Tank is washed and scaped, will probably do planting tonight or tomorrow.










For Sure I will use Marsilea Quadrifolia as foreground, I'm debating whether to use Staurogyne Repens or Downoi maybe both? one on each side of the back?










*June 16th 2012*

So the hardscape I had plan didn't work out with the intank filter, I had no choice to rearrange and add another lava rock, picks suck I know.










Tried my best for max plant space and filter not shadowing any plants.










FTS with plants










Top Shot










Close up










*July 30th 2012*

So I been busy lately and this is the first time this tank has received a water change since it was first setup, just did a 50%. I added some Red Ramhorn snails about 2 weeks maybe about 20ish. I'm still doing the same dosing regime of weekends and wedsday considering of macro, micro, excel. And most important of all NO ALGAE!!.

Full Tank Shot










Closer Shot










S. Repens Growing Nice










Red Ramhorns having a good time


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have one as well with just MP and my CT Betta swimming in it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Not really sure what I'm going to do with this tank. All my other scapes I dont' use rocks or driftwood because it takes away space for plants. I usually have over 3+ species of carpeting plants in one scape. I think i'm going to stick with 1-2 types in this tank, maybe four leff clover carpet in the front, and downoi in the back or something like that. I'm also going to do a hardscape for once, I have lots of lava rock I can use. I'm still debating on painting the back black or not, but since it's going to be on my glass computer desk I think I'm just going to stick with stock. I didn't even have time last night to wash the tank so that's still got to be done before I plan anything.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's finally the weekend and I have finished the tank


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I had originally put substrate in mine as well but due to a lack of filter i noticed the water becoming very cloudy and hanging on to the glass so i changed the substrate to an acrylic material.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

manhtu said:


> I had originally put substrate in mine as well but due to a lack of filter i noticed the water becoming very cloudy and hanging on to the glass so i changed the substrate to an acrylic material.


the filter is doing a great job set on low, water is crystal clear. water and filter is of course already cycled, maybe I will put in a few chili rasboras and maybe some shrimp soon.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I am planning to do a similar project for my office desk 
What kind of substrate do you have there?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I just used whatever I had on hand that looked nice. It's the fluval stranum shrimp version


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I just bought one of these today, and have setup with driftwood anubias and moss.... do you mind if I ask where you found the filter you have?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> I just bought one of these today, and have setup with driftwood anubias and moss.... do you mind if I ask where you found the filter you have?


bought mines over a year ago at petsmart, I think it was around the 10 dollar range. it's the hagen elite mini that people use to diffuse co2, it's rated for 3 gallons but it can probably do a 5g with light stocking.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Right on... I bought a tetra mini whisperfor now, but I like the looks of the hagen better. I think I will pick one up this week.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just updated the journal, check out the first page.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

any new updates?? I'm thinking restarting this tank and your journal is a great inspiration 

Also where did you buy that filter and how much was it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Not much to say, the carpet is nice now. took out the Repens(it was growing kind of dwarfed and tall for my liking) put in DHG in it's place.

the filter I believe is hagen elite mini, I bought it at petsmart a while back. Pretty sure it under 10 bucks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

*April 27th 2013*

Last Update before I get rid of the tank

Changes:

Added Pressurized co2
Added Pheonix Moss
Took out Yellow Shrimp

Full Tank Shot










Closer Look










Level Close up (had to lie down on my side to get this shot)










Four Leaf Clover Carpet










Dwarf Hair Grass Carpet










I suck with my DSLR, best pic of Pheonix moss I can take










Video of Tank

http://youtu.be/chA7uzkKL6g


----------

